

Startup Quote: Jim Barksdale, former CEO, Netscape - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1632425581

======
raychancc
The main thing is to keep the main thing, the main thing.

\- Jim Barksdale

<http://startupquote.com/post/1632425581>

